# IBS & air conditioning



## Guest (Jun 1, 1999)

Hi all! I'm new to this, so I hope this gets through. I have been living with IBS for I can't tell you how many years now and I would like to know if the following is true for any of you. People think I'm crazy when I say this but cold air triggers my IBS. If I'm in a very cold air conditioned room, within minutes I get the stomach cramps and diarrhea. Does this happen to anyone else, or am I really nuts?


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Rosie - I don't think you're nuts, but I don't have this problem though. All I know is I hate air conditioning - I dislike being cold...


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 1999)

Rossie. I can relate to you completely. I find any sudden change in tempretaure can trigger me. So if I go from a warm outside straight into aircon. Boom.This was a nightmare whilst I was in Australia, not such a big deal now I'm back in the UK.Likewise, if I walk around the supermarket and stand too near a freezer section. Boom.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 1999)

DunnyRunner,Thanks so much for your reply! Yes, the frozen section of the grocery store can do me in too. It's so nice to know I'm not alone. Rosie


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Hi Rosie - I was talking to a friend at work about this one day and she says her symptoms always flared up when she went shopping and she SWORE it was the air conditioning that was doing it to her - so no you are not alone. By the way she had that problem for about 7 years and now it doesn't bother her anymore - so there is hope!


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

WOW! I was thinking of starting a post on this exact same subject, but was afraid no one else would relate, and I'd feel more neurotic than ever! YES! When it's hot outside, walking into an air-conditioned room almost always triggers immediate cramping and diarrhea. What in the world causes this?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 1999)

I dont get D when I go into airconditioning but it does trigger off my nausea and I also get light headed and dizzy. I also feel horrible all through winter but a lot better once summer comes around again. I thought I was the only person who had problems dealing with the cold.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 1999)

This has happened to me for years and no one believes me! Also, do you have this when you are out in the heat and go into a swimming pool? As soon as the water hits my mid section I'm in trouble! Gosh, I'm glad I'm not as crazy as I had come to believe and was told by a lot of people, both family and doctors!


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Yes to the swimming pool reaction, too. And don't you just hate running to the restroom and having to peel off a wet one-piece bathing suit? And pulling it back on is even worse!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 1999)

I hate the refrigerated section! It is also rather uncomfortable searching through the storeroom in the grocers for the restroom. Also I notice that with Ibs attacks I get cold much more easily.------------------...Oh, no it is an ever fixed mark.


----------

